# Nascar Fans???



## TubePot (Apr 23, 2014)

88 fan here. How bout you all? 
Talladega this weekend. boogity boogity boogity  
Only track I've been to was a spring race at Dover.


----------



## jointed (Apr 30, 2014)

TubePot said:


> 88 fan here. How bout you all?
> Talladega this weekend. boogity boogity boogity
> Only track I've been to was a spring race at Dover.


Hell ya, JR fan all the way bro!! How did ya like the race at richmond last sat. night?
Still can't believe Ambrose socked Mears...what a riot that was..haha

Look for Jr to finish 1 or 2 this sunday, being that he kicked ass at Daytona.


----------



## ProHuman (Apr 30, 2014)

*My favorite is Eric Cartman, driving the Vagisil car.




*


----------



## TubePot (May 1, 2014)

Can't wait, love the superspeedways. Qualifying tomorrow, not a fan of the new format. LOL


1:10 p.m — NASCAR Sprint Cup Series Coors Light Pole Qualifying* TV:* FOX


----------



## racerboy71 (May 1, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> *My favorite is Eric Cartman, driving the Vagisil car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omfg, pmsl.. i think i enjoyed this more than any nascar race i've seen.. 
i'm not a big fan of left turn racing, but i might tune in when they go to the road courses like watkins glenn.. other than that, i'm all f1..


----------



## jointed (May 1, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> omfg, pmsl.. i think i enjoyed this more than any nascar race i've seen..
> i'm not a big fan of left turn racing, but i might tune in when they go to the road courses like watkins glenn.. other than that, i'm all f1..


Love the Glen bro!! F1 kicks ass too..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 1, 2014)

jointed said:


> Love the Glen bro!! F1 kicks ass too..


 yeah, me too, not trying to jack your thread op, but hey jointed, what do you think of the new 6 banger, turbo'ed motors this year?? i'm so not a fan.. i hate the sound, and there's not enough of it imo..

btw, you guys should stop by the car talk thread if you're interested in cars in generals.. threads been a bit quiet lately with a few members awol lately, but it'd be nice to see you around. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-car-talk-thread.621043/page-129


----------



## jointed (May 1, 2014)

TubePot said:


> Can't wait, love the superspeedways. Qualifying tomorrow, not a fan of the new format. LOL
> 
> 
> 1:10 p.m — NASCAR Sprint Cup Series Coors Light Pole Qualifying* TV:* FOX


Hell Yeah!! I'll be watchin..
I kinda do like the new format, as it rewards the winners. To be honest I was worried, because of Jr's past lackluster performance, but he and Steve came out the gate swingin..lol


----------



## racerboy71 (May 1, 2014)

my bro went to last weekend's race from what i saw him posting about it.. looked foggy as poo in the few pix i saw of it though...


----------



## jointed (May 1, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, me too, not trying to jack your thread op, but hey jointed, what do you think of the new 6 banger, turbo'ed motors this year?? i'm so not a fan.. i hate the sound, and there's not enough of it imo..
> 
> btw, you guys should stop by the car talk thread if you're interested in cars in generals.. threads been a bit quiet lately with a few members awol lately, but it'd be nice to see you around.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-car-talk-thread.621043/page-129


Man I hate 6 cly's, sounds like somebody fartin in a tin can..lol
Count me in bro..


----------



## jointed (May 1, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> my bro went to last weekend's race from what i saw him posting about it.. looked foggy as poo in the few pix i saw of it though...


Lol yeah it was. couldn't hardly see the other side of the track on the boob tube.


----------



## ProHuman (May 1, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> omfg, pmsl.. i think i enjoyed this more than any nascar race i've seen..
> i'm not a big fan of left turn racing, but i might tune in when they go to the road courses like watkins glenn.. other than that, i'm all f1..


If you like that little clip, you can see the whole episode here:
http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s14e08-poor-and-stupid


----------



## haulinbass (May 2, 2014)

Infinion is also a good roadrace event for nascar, or the streets of willow if they still race that old gem. Im a fan of robbie gordon but hes not really a nascar guy anymore. I have talked with tony stewart a few times when i was racing rc cars i actually had a customworks chassis(his rc company) signed by him but sold it on ebay with most of my race equipment.

I love a good race, well everything but boats, tractor pulls, lawn mowers, monster trucks, superbikes, nascar super speedways.

I know its a terrible movie but i also love days of thunder( and laugh john c reiley is in it as well as talledega nights)


----------



## jointed (May 2, 2014)

haulinbass said:


> Infinion is also a good roadrace event for nascar, or the streets of willow if they still race that old gem. Im a fan of robbie gordon but hes not really a nascar guy anymore. I have talked with tony stewart a few times when i was racing rc cars i actually had a customworks chassis(his rc company) signed by him but sold it on ebay with most of my race equipment.
> 
> I love a good race, well everything but boats, tractor pulls, lawn mowers, monster trucks, superbikes, nascar super speedways.
> 
> I know its a terrible movie but i also love days of thunder( and laugh john c reiley is in it as well as talledega nights)


Love infineon bro, used to hate the hell outta that track when I first raced it playing Gran Turismo, as well as many other tracks in that game.
Ricky Bobby!!!!! haha


----------



## ProHuman (May 2, 2014)

*HaHa.. "If you ain't first, you're last."





*


----------



## jointed (May 2, 2014)

Hahahahahaha..now I want to watch it...again!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 3, 2014)

What is the big attraction with just going round n round in circles? Never understood it myself


----------



## jointed (May 3, 2014)

Different strokes for different folks I guess..lol
Some people like watching golf, what a snooze fest I say.


----------



## TubePot (May 3, 2014)

Not a great qualifying run for Jr, good thing it really doesn't matter where you start at Dega.


----------



## jointed (May 3, 2014)

Yep all he's got to do is stay out of trouble and work his way to the front.


----------



## jointed (May 4, 2014)

BOOGITY,BOOGITY,BOOGITY!!!!!!!!! LETS GO RACIN BOYS and girl : LOL


----------



## TubePot (May 4, 2014)

LMAO @ Brad K. What the hell was that? LOL


----------



## TubePot (May 4, 2014)

Jr looking good.......


----------



## jointed (May 4, 2014)

He was quite a bit hesitant today finishing 26th, but on the other hand look who all crashed out. I feel it was a great day for him, and he still has that car to use at Daytona..

I'll bet he was replaying Texas in his head and didn't want to DNF again..LOL


----------



## jointed (May 4, 2014)

TubePot said:


> LMAO @ Brad K. What the hell was that? LOL


I know right!!!!! Damn if he wants a date with Danica, ask her in the pits man!!! Hahaha Dang I'm stoned..


----------

